# Jobs where you can travel the world?



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I've always wanted to travel a lot..but I can't think of many jobs (apart from like, pilot or air hostess that I'm not qualified for) that allow travel whilst you earn money. I didn't go to uni so didn't have the chance to go travelling in a gap year - I do save up money but when do you know when you have enough to travel a country or two?

Has anyone done this before? I feel really inspired to get out there and see different places, at least before I'm 30.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd advice to do some charity volunteering jobs in foreign countries. Not only will you see more of the World and make a difference, but you'll also get invaluable experience, you'll be enriched culturally, learn new languages, and learn to experience and look at life in fascinating new ways


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

AesSidhe said:


> I'd advice to do some charity volunteering jobs in foreign countries. Not only will you see more of the World and make a difference, but you'll also get invaluable experience, you'll be enriched culturally, learn new languages, and learn to experience and look at life in fascinating new ways


I'd echo this, but with a caution, some companies are scammers so make sure you do your research BEFORE giving any company A SINGLE PENNY.

Or perhaps go on the recommendations of other people.

The other option I know is teaching English as a Second Language abroad. One of my former coworker's brother did this and he travelled all over the EU in teaching placements before settling down somewhere in Eastern European like Latvia or somewhere like that.

He absolutely loved it, and the good thing about being an English Teacher is that it _does_ command respect abroad - they see your ability to speak English as a very desirable skill.

You might be better off working with adults and not children, but it depends on the kind of person you are. It's just that kids are more likely to be in the class because it's a mandatory part of their curriculum whereas the adults are there because they _want _to be there - which makes controlling the class a lot easier. Plus adult classes are probably going to be smaller.

Anyway, just some things to think about.

Best of luck!


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

AesSidhe said:


> I'd advice to do some charity volunteering jobs in foreign countries. Not only will you see more of the World and make a difference, but you'll also get invaluable experience, you'll be enriched culturally, learn new languages, and learn to experience and look at life in fascinating new ways


...?

you usually... have to pay... to do that...

she is looking for a job not an expensive hobby


edit: that came off very rude but i was really just... baffled
i mean, who knows? she may like, even love, the suggestion


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

I can second everything @DaphneDelRay said (because I'm currently one of those volunteers in Thailand, but the things I've done here have changed a lot, and it ended up with me actually working for the university of Bangkok as a professor assistant on a temporarily contract)

Be very wary of the 'fake' organizations. The World these days have many people that are actually voluntourists. These are people that use volunteering as a way to travel the World. NGOs realized this and so they changed their policies, switching from free volunteering to payed volunteering (because a volunteer is often more a burden then an asset in the first 2-3 months of their volunteering). This way they do have less of the idealistic volunteers, but they can replace those idealists by being capable of actually hiring more (capable) staff with the money they earn by accepting voluntourists.

So look around well, some organizations are still free, but only apply for such organizations if their ideals align with yours, so you can share your passion and love


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> ...?
> 
> you usually... have to pay... to do that...
> 
> ...


For certain jobs you first need to invest in yourself getting experience, before you can actually do the payed job you're dreaming of.

In one of my previous volunteering locations there was this guy with only a high school degree, who volunteered to take care of mentally handicapped youth in Pattaya, and now back in his home country he scored a job as a air steward (while he had no previous experience, training or education for it)

So yes, investing in yourself is important


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

DaphneDelRey said:


> You might be better off working with adults and not children, but it depends on the kind of person you are. It's just that kids are more likely to be in the class because it's a mandatory part of their curriculum whereas the adults are there because they _want _to be there - which makes controlling the class a lot easier. Plus adult classes are probably going to be smaller.


I think possibly childcare/au pair is my best option to travel and work abroad as I have childcare qualifications but not that much post qualifying experience? 

Thanks for the advice all. 
:kitteh:


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I think possibly childcare/au pair is my best option to travel and work abroad as I have childcare qualifications but not that much post qualifying experience?
> 
> Thanks for the advice all.
> :kitteh:


Ohh yes childcare qualifications will open many doors for you in the charity/volunteering World, if you want I could give you some interesting websites


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

AesSidhe said:


> For certain jobs you first need to invest in yourself getting experience, before you can actually do the payed job you're dreaming of.
> 
> In one of my previous volunteering locations there was this guy with only a high school degree, who volunteered to take care of mentally handicapped youth in Pattaya, and now back in his home country he scored a job as a air steward (while he had no previous experience, training or education for it)
> 
> So yes, investing in yourself is important


well that is true

i'm not going to speak on behalf of OP because i don't really know what she wants or what she is looking for but i can speak for myself and i don't think i'd be able to do what that guy did. taking caring of mentally handicapped youth, although rewarding, would be very emotionally draining for me and i feel like it would "ruin" my traveling experience

i didn't think air stewards/stewardesses needed anything more than a high school degree. i don't have any experience in this field so i could be wrong but i was interested in it at one point and i don't remember seeing much about college diplomas/university degrees. there was mention of it of course and it probably helps a lot but i never thought of it as necessary and/or a deal breaker (well, it probably is for some airlines, but not all)


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I think possibly childcare/au pair is my best option to travel and work abroad as I have childcare qualifications but not that much post qualifying experience?
> 
> Thanks for the advice all.
> :kitteh:


Be careful with au pairing, they did a BBC1 thing on it not that long ago about how the au pairs are treated like shit by their host families, and since the host families didn't pay them either they couldn't leave!!!

Make sure you know all the ways in which you can protect yourself before you go.

Love, 
DaphneDelGrandma
<3


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

you have to have balls of steel to do it but

How I Afford to Travel… And You May Not Like What I’m Going To Say | Kate from the States


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Be careful with au pairing, they did a BBC1 thing on it not that long ago about how the au pairs are treated like shit by their host families, and since the host families didn't pay them either they couldn't leave!!!
> 
> Make sure you know all the ways in which you can protect yourself before you go.


what daphne here is trying to say is be prepared to tear the family apart by fucking the dad if things go awry


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> you have to have balls of steel to do it but
> 
> How I Afford to Travel… And You May Not Like What I’m Going To Say | Kate from the States


Can you give us the tl;dr version? Did she shag the dad in the end or what? Is there a dad in this?


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

These are some websites you could start with and who I've all used myself 

This is a very useful website, it has job and internship locations all over the World and you can look for jobs and internships based on a wide variety of categories. (this is the website that initially got me to the other side of the planet)

Post Jobs for Free online for employers posting openings in USA,UK job boards listing ads NYC CA TX FL

This website is totally grassroot based and has schooling, childcare, farming, etc locations (and often a combination of these)

https://www.omprakash.org/

This website is all about locations in Thailand (6 internet pages filled with NGOs), it goes from teaching, to childcare, handicap care, animal care, farming, and so much more. Do watch out, many of these ask for you to pay, so get yourself well informed

Volunteer Thailand, Free Volunteer Work in Thailand

Same as above but in India (with less locations)

10 Inexpensive India Volunteer Opportunities

I temporarily won't give more websites, because those are a good place to start and will probably keep you occupied for the next few days xDDD


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

For the record what Kate of the States did, I'm technically in the same situation DD

Learn how to NOT spend money, learn to live cheap, don't buy things you don't need, spare money, take risks, make leaps of faith, believe in yourself and work hard, work very hard. You'll end up with international experience and companies and organizations on your CV, which will open more and new doors, who on their turn will open other and even bigger doors.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

You're awesome guys thank you. And thank you Grammy @DaphneDelRey 

:laughing:

I think....even if I can't _work _abroad I would love to travel for a few months even across a country. Not many people are willing to do this for some reason? I've always wanted to travel Route 66 for like several months (max. cause I think the VWP max stay for US is 90 days)? Ah dreams..

:kitteh: Kisses.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Flight attendant or cruise line worker?


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> you have to have balls of steel to do it but
> 
> How I Afford to Travel… And You May Not Like What I’m Going To Say | Kate from the States


I wouldn't say this takes balls of steel. She was lucky- she found a job abroad. If she didn't find a job abroad she would just come back home (she said so herself). Sounds like she was living with her parents before flying to Australia so she had that safety blanket too. 

I don't see what's ballsy about the rest of it- living in a hostel? I've done that, it's the obvious cheap choice for travel. 

It's seems that she's always found a way to find a job abroad (and finding a job that pays $1000 a week in Australia makes life pretty easy. ) And that's great for her, it doesn't seem very ballsy to me. Seems that she has the credentials to get high paying PR jobs, but not every one who wants to travel has those.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

spylass said:


> I wouldn't say this takes balls of steel. She was lucky- she found a job abroad. If she didn't find a job abroad she would just come back home (she said so herself). Sounds like she was living with her parents before flying to Australia so she had that safety blanket too.
> 
> I don't see what's ballsy about the rest of it- living in a hostel? I've done that, it's the obvious cheap choice for travel.
> 
> It's seems that she's always found a way to find a job abroad (and finding a job that pays $1000 a week in Australia makes life pretty easy. ) And that's great for her, it doesn't seem very ballsy to me. Seems that she has the credentials to get high paying PR jobs, but not every one who wants to travel has those.


oo i wasn't really referring to specifics like jobs, rent, etc. what i meant is i think it takes a lot of guts to hop from country to country like she did. idk though. i would be able to do it just fine but i know it'd be hard for a lot of people out there


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Flight attendant or cruise line worker?


I used to seriously consider being a flight attendant so I could travel. 
But then I found out that I wasn't tall enough for the height requirement that most flight attendants need to reach.


----------

